# Treadstone long leather riding boots... Any good?



## PapaFrita (8 April 2007)

As the title says really; anyone got anything to say about them?? Have seen a pair on eBay and thought they looked rather nice. How do they compare to similar boots?


----------



## kerrylou123 (8 April 2007)

i dont have tredstep long boots, but do have boots and gaiters, and they're really comfortable and look excellent when they're clean (which they arent very often)


----------



## shadowboy (8 April 2007)

Ive got some boots by treadstone. They are long with a zip down the back. The leather is beautiful, really soft and the entire boot was made of leather (excluding zip etc) the insole, the soles- everything. Really nice quality. I've only had them about 3 months so i cant tell you how lasting they are though im afraid.


----------



## PapaFrita (8 April 2007)

Ooh that sounds just like the ones I've seen on ebay. Do you mind me asking how much they cost new?


----------



## shadowboy (8 April 2007)

I bought them from a local saddlers so im not sure how their prices relate to internet/ebay prices but i pid £96.00 as part of a 20% off event. Not sure if it was a good deal or not (im sure they are better priced online!)


----------



## PapaFrita (8 April 2007)

OK, thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Just so I have a vague idea 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## TURBOBERT (8 April 2007)

If you mean Tredstep I have had several pairs and I think they are really good.


----------



## PapaFrita (8 April 2007)

Nope, listing definitely says treadstone... unless they've got it wrong


----------



## clipclop (9 April 2007)

Treadstone stuff is lovely.


----------



## LEC (9 April 2007)

Treadstone is an indian company not to be confused with tredstep which I think is Irish - I recently tried out a prototype saddle made by them and really did not think the leather was up to scratch. Just google it and the company will come up.


----------



## clipclop (9 April 2007)

AH!!! Thanks lec

Yes, I got confused with Tredstep!!

I have no experience with treadstone. Sorry


----------



## PapaFrita (9 April 2007)

Are they not the same as the bridle people then?? I thought Treadstone tack was supposed to be quite good


----------



## LEC (9 April 2007)

http://www.treadstone-group.com/profile.htm
This is the website.


----------



## PapaFrita (9 April 2007)

Thanks for that! Wow! I had no idea!!!


----------



## FMM (9 April 2007)

I have a brilliant pair of brown long leather riding boots with a zip and elasticated gusset. They are the best boots I have ever owned, and loads of people who see them want to buy them! They are hard to find in the UK. I paid £80 for mine which I thought was an absolute bargain. The leather is soft and they are very comfortable and great to ride in. And because of the elasticated gusset, I can wear them with jeans and with jods.
These ones


----------



## PapaFrita (9 April 2007)

Those are very much like the ones I saw on Ebay. I wonder why they're so hard to get in the UK? They look very nice, I have to say


----------



## Taffieboy1 (15 July 2013)

I recently got some treadstone stirrup leathers, wow amazingly soft & great quality for price


----------

